# Brand New and Hoping!



## hope4bbyno1

Hi, my real name is Kailee, but my user name means "Hoping for baby number 1"... my fiancee and I have been "trying" for about a year and half, then the past 7 months, we decided to stop trying. My ex-husband and I tried for over 3 years with no luck either. I have low progesterone, first time I had it checked it was less than 1, went up to a 5 with Clomid and then up to an 8 with adding Metformin. It has been quite a few years since I've been on those, but I saw on ad or Fertibella, and am hoping this will work for me. I want to feel what all my friends and sisters have felt in having a baby and giving birth. I am the only one out of my siblings, including step siblings, to not have a baby. Here's to hoping, and getting to know all of you ladies  :baby:


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## hope4bbyno1

Thank you! I look forward to getting to know some new people around here :)


----------



## xprincessx

welcome to babyandbump, good luck ttc :dust: xx


----------



## juhnayrae

Hi and welcome! Best of luck with ttc, I hope you get your bfp soon! :flower:


----------



## hakunamatata

Welcome to BnB!

https://pbr1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Snapbucket/bnb/annegeddesbears.jpg


----------



## jadeboiling

Welcome


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Welcome to BnB :flower:


----------



## xprincessx

welcome to bnb x


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## lhancock90

Welcome to BnB :wave:


----------



## Zebra2023

Welcome to BnB :wave:


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## hope4bbyno1

Thank you all for the kind welcome. :)


----------

